# Looking for Orchid Digest vol. 37 No 1 Jan-Feb 1973



## bigleaf (May 17, 2012)

I would love to see a photo of Ph. bellina 'Country Acres' on the front cover in this issue The Orchid Digest vol.37 N0 1 Jan-Feb 1973

By chance anyone still has this in their orchid library?


----------



## SlipperFan (May 17, 2012)

Sorry, mine don't go back that far. Do you think the folks that publish it might have it in their archives?


----------



## tim (May 17, 2012)

here you are...


----------



## bigleaf (May 17, 2012)

Wow. Thank you very much


----------

